# Bournemouth, Poole, East Dorset - small local chain



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.coffeesaloon.com/

I'm not a connoisseur (yet) but am starting to appreciate really good coffee.

We had an Americano and a Cappuchino in one of their branches the other day; expert barista who was very enthusiastic and knowledgeable.

Delicious house blend.

Very much coffee-focussed but muffins, carrot cake, sourdough toast available as well.

Be very interested if anyone else has visited one of these?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

No but will have a look next time in Bournemouth.

I have always found the best coffee in the area at 'Espresso Kitchen' near The Triangle,if you can get in!


----------



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

I rarely go into Central Bournemouth but will make an excuse now ;-) Thanks.


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

South coast roast is great too right in the centre 50 yards up Richmond hill.


----------

